# Solar panels, inverters, and how not to electrocute myself.



## Miranda (Jun 5, 2019)

Hello!

I am very, very stupid when it comes to electrics and currents and watts and voltage etc.

BUT I have a 200w solar panel on my motorhome, it charges two batteries (I'm thinking of getting a third for wildcamping) and from what I can gather that only sends power to two 12v plugs.

I don't need electricity for much, but certainly a few bits. So is there an inverter anyone recommends? And is it normal for the solar power not to go to the 3 point plugs?

How can I basically get the most out of the power I have?


----------



## wildebus (Jun 5, 2019)

Miranda said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am very, very stupid when it comes to electrics and currents and watts and voltage etc.
> 
> ...



You are demonstrating a definate lack of knowledge it must be admitted 

3-point plugs = household style mains plugs you mean?  if so, they are 240AC sockets and totally different to 12V DC that your battery provides.

Inverters?  Question is what Mains (240AC) devices do you want to run in the van? Knowing that will help get you the right advice.

I strongly recommend whatever you end up doing, you get someone to fit it for you and maybe watch and ask what they are doing to learn some more for the next time.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jun 5, 2019)

Before you go investing on an inverter you need to determine what your energy needs are.  200w of solar and two batteries(of what size?) is a lot of energy.

What do you intend to power?


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 5, 2019)

Why do you require a inverter,most stuff works at 12v like tv laptop charger,lights ,toilet flush,every thing else is norm on gas like cooker fridge heating etc.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm going to be full time in the MH, so power would be needed for things like kitchen equipment, microwave, laptops (which don't have 12v plugs) printer, hairdryer, kettle, etc.

Just normal household stuff, really. 

I've brought an inverter which just plugs in to one of the 12v sockets rather than has to be fitted - is that something different?

As was mentioned - 200w is a lot of power, and it just seems a shame that it's all just going to one plug. Is there a way I can get the power into the whole system?


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 6, 2019)

200w is very little power and will keep batterys up in summer for normal use,to power kettles you will require a very large inverter about 3000w which would flatten batterys very quick,so a large bank of 4 or more would be required.
Second ,laptops can be charged from 12v with a plug in voltage buck taking volts up to around 19v,there about £20 on ebay at most.
Why not use a ketle on gas and better still fit refillable gas tanks like gasit or gaslow,take a few years to pay for its self but well worth it.
Microwave will require a inverter of at least 2000 to 2500w to run a 850w/900w unit .


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi Miranda

The plug-in inverter that you've mentioned isn't really up to much in my experience - they're usually only about 150 or 300w. You need a more powerful inverter connected to the batteries with some kind of isolation switch to turn it on and off when required because just having the inverter switched on is using battery power. You also need an inverter that's rated considerably higher than the most powerful item you'll be using - ie, if your hairdryer is 2100w you'll likely need a 3000w inverter. There are 2 different types... pure sine wave and moderated sine wave (I think!). The pure sine ones are needed for some equipment that demands a completely stable supply and they're usually a lot more expensive. Using an inverter for lots of 240v equipment will drain the leisure batteries really quickly. I know a lot of people on here have masses of solar power and humongous battery banks, so can run microwaves, toasters, induction hobs, etc, but I'll tell you about my more modest setup to give you a rough idea.

I've got a 245w solar panel and 2 leisure batteries, totalling 260ah. I've also got a 2000w inverter that I only really ever use for my 1500w hairdryer and/or a 500w brush/blower. When I use the hairdryer for 10 minutes, my batteries go down from totally full to around 70%. I've been told I should never ever run the batteries down below 40%. On a sunny day, the solar soon charges everything back up again but I wouldn't want to run another high wattage, 240v gizmo too soon.

Everything else I run either on 12v or gas, ie hob kettle and USB laptop/iPad/phone charging. You can get some usb sockets connected to your 12v circuit and mounted where you need them. You can buy a 12v charger for most laptops on Amazon or Ebay... I found one for mine that adapts 12v to 19v somehow and draws 5.2amp from the batteries... much more efficient than converting 12v to 240v via an inverter then all the way back down to whatever your laptop needs via the power controller on the laptop lead. IMHO, your list of 240v equipment sounds a tad ambitious to be brutally honest.. See if you can find gas or 12v alternatives to some and get a good inverter professionally installed for the stuff you can't cope without. The other option is to use sites with electric hook up. By the way, don't bother trying a 12v hairdryer... it would struggle to blow out a candle flame! :wacko:


----------



## shaunr68 (Jun 6, 2019)

Miranda said:


> I'm going to be full time in the MH, so power would be needed for things like kitchen equipment, microwave, laptops (which don't have 12v plugs) printer, hairdryer, kettle, etc.
> 
> Just normal household stuff, really.
> 
> ...



You can get by without mains appliances, I'd encourage you to use gas and 12v as much as you can.  Fridge runs on gas, you cook on gas, for laptops it's a lot more efficient to buy a cigarette lighter adapter from eBay than to run it through an inverter.  Kettle - gas.  Hairdryer - towel.  Microwave - pan or grill.  Printer - you can get 12v printers but how often do you use one?  Save whatever you want to print onto a USB stick and go into a print shop, post office, campsite office etc.  Mains appliances will absolutely hammer your batteries and you can live without them.  Just IMHO


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 7, 2019)

Your new to all this that’s fine. Try thinking differently, instead of thinking how do I get these items working, think how else can I power them all. The alternatives are normally cheaper in the long run and much easier to manage when on the road ie gas easily available, 12v products don’t draw much power etc


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 7, 2019)

Here is some of the kit we all use.


----------



## alcam (Jun 7, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> You can get by without mains appliances, I'd encourage you to use gas and 12v as much as you can.  Fridge runs on gas, you cook on gas, for laptops it's a lot more efficient to buy a cigarette lighter adapter from eBay than to run it through an inverter.  Kettle - gas.  Hairdryer - towel.  Microwave - pan or grill.  Printer - you can get 12v printers but how often do you use one?  Save whatever you want to print onto a USB stick and go into a print shop, post office, campsite office etc.  Mains appliances will absolutely hammer your batteries and you can live without them.  Just IMHO



To be fair I don't even need a towel to dry my hair but for many (most) women a hairdryer is an essential .
Maybe an inverter for that ? Everything else , as everyone agrees , can be dealt with using other power sources etc .
If Miranda is working on a fixed budget perhaps factor in campsite costs once or twice a week ?


----------



## Caz (Jun 7, 2019)

Unless you are going to be on campsites where you can pay to be connected to the mains electricity via EHU then I would forget "normal household appliances". You are not in a house!

200 watts sounds a lot but remember it is 12 volt, not mains 230 volt, so it isn't as much as it sounds.

Laptop, TV, phones, etc will all run/charge happily from 12v - but get proper 12v leads for them rather than trying to use an inverter as that wastes power.


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 7, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> You can get by without mains appliances, I'd encourage you to use gas and 12v as much as you can.  Fridge runs on gas, you cook on gas, for laptops it's a lot more efficient to buy a cigarette lighter adapter from eBay than to run it through an inverter.  Kettle - gas.  Hairdryer - towel.  Microwave - pan or grill.  Printer - you can get 12v printers but how often do you use one?  Save whatever you want to print onto a USB stick and go into a print shop, post office, campsite office etc.  Mains appliances will absolutely hammer your batteries and you can live without them.  Just IMHO


I was with you up to the hairdryer/towel bit :lol-049:


----------



## runnach (Jun 7, 2019)

The post is a wind up surely ? If genuine get yourself joined here go to a meet and members will show you their set ups look at what you have got what you want to achieve and advise acccordingly

You could find yourself spending  a lot of money and getting it wrong 

Odds are meet a few full timers who can also save a bit of heart ache along the way

FWIW I lived full time with no panels a 110 a battery and survived it can be done just adapting your lifestyle to suit 

Channa


----------



## harrow (Jun 7, 2019)

channa said:


> The post is a wind up surely ? If genuine get yourself joined here go to a meet and members will show you their set ups look at what you have got what you want to achieve and advise acccordingly
> 
> You could find yourself spending  a lot of money and getting it wrong
> 
> ...



I can remember a conversation with another static caravan owner.

Them, my electric has gone off !

Me, what have you got switched on and plugged in ?

Them, freezer, microwave, television, fridge, vacuum cleaner and the stereo.

Me, not all at the same time on a 16 amp supply ?


----------



## runnach (Jun 7, 2019)

harrow said:


> I can remember a conversation with another static caravan owner.
> 
> Them, my electric has gone off !
> 
> ...



I looked after them and can share a similar tale one of our Polish couriers collared me one day he had a fella whose electric kept tripping would I talke a look 

Fella was quite irate, walked in the van TV from home, Aircon on, wife was ironing, daughter doing her hair and in the corner a little beer fridge he had bought a quick tot up of the wattage it was obvious why so told him, apparentyl he thought it wasnt his appliances I was wrong so shook my head left and left him too it 

On the way back the Polish courier reckoned the bloke was a polish electrician my response  is not fit for public viewing :lol-053:

I dont comment much on the electic threads not my forte and have limited knowledge however what I do know is a tin box that has electric gas and water is recipe for a potential disaster, Regards electric somethinng you cant see nor smell but kill instantly needs theutmost respect 

Channa


----------



## Full Member (Jun 8, 2019)

Minisorella said:


> Hi Miranda
> 
> The plug-in inverter that you've mentioned isn't really up to much in my experience - they're usually only about 150 or 300w. You need a more powerful inverter connected to the batteries with some kind of isolation switch to turn it on and off when required because just having the inverter switched on is using battery power. You also need an inverter that's rated considerably higher than the most powerful item you'll be using - ie, if your hairdryer is 2100w you'll likely need a 3000w inverter. There are 2 different types... pure sine wave and moderated sine wave (I think!). The pure sine ones are needed for some equipment that demands a completely stable supply and they're usually a lot more expensive. Using an inverter for lots of 240v equipment will drain the leisure batteries really quickly. I know a lot of people on here have masses of solar power and humongous battery banks, so can run microwaves, toasters, induction hobs, etc, but I'll tell you about my more modest setup to give you a rough idea.
> 
> ...



That's an extremely well written and easy to understand technical piece, Jennie.
It should be used as a 'sticky' someplace so that people new to the use of electricity in mohos can use it as their introduction to the topic.
Thank you.

Colin


----------



## ricc (Jun 8, 2019)

im going to upset 50% of the readers with this.....but as a bloke ive never understood why women are addicted to hair dryers.  if you want to full time with limited power  get a shorter hairstyle  so you can dry it with a towel and air dry simples.

its no different to anything else , we overnight /weekend in a panel van , the tin tent ,   only real difficulty is fridge... why do you need a fridge... after some thought about what and where we eat  only real need is milk for the tea... drink water or herbal teas and you dont need milk so no need for a fridge,


----------



## wildebus (Jun 8, 2019)

ricc said:


> im going to upset 50% of the readers with this.....but as a bloke ive never understood why women are addicted to hair dryers.  if you want to full time with limited power  get a shorter hairstyle  so you can dry it with a towel and air dry simples.
> 
> its no different to anything else , we overnight /weekend in a panel van , the tin tent ,   only real difficulty is fridge... why do you need a fridge... after some thought about what and where we eat  only real need is milk for the tea... drink water or herbal teas and you dont need milk so no need for a fridge,


And get a good pair of walking shoes and an umbrella for when it rains and you don't need the tin tent either ....


----------



## maingate (Jun 8, 2019)

I carry a 12 volt cooling fan for hot weather (about 6" diameter) and the Wife uses that to dry her hair ... no inverter needed.


----------



## tugboat (Jun 8, 2019)

If Miranda is going to fulltime, does this include over the winter months? Because solar will produce very little power when the sun is low or weather is overcast. I carry a generator as my 'get out of jail free' card in case of dire need while wildcamping.

I hope she has a good quality MPPT controller to maximise what the panels produce.

Hopefully the 12 volt sockets are supplied from the MPPT controller so that the batteries are protected from getting too low.

It's difficult to advise people on technical stuff via the forum without the recipient going onto overload so, as has been suggested, a meet with some experienced MHers for a weekend chat session would be beneficial I'm sure. I wonder whereabouts in the country she is?

Incidentally, I also advocate running as much stuff as possible directly from 12volt. Every time you change voltages with inverters there are losses due to voltage drop and generated heat, so keeping it simple is best.


----------



## Stanski (Jun 8, 2019)

*Wattage = power*

Someone should understand power useage before trying to consider what connections are required. From knowing power the energy storage can be ascertained Then any Inverters or Converters can be identified.

Perhaps someone could create a sticky for the basics - Was that you volounteering Minsorella? or Tevskoda?  I would but just packing the last bits before off to ferry Newhaven - Dieppe for a foray into Italy.  See you all in 3 months.


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 8, 2019)

ricc said:


> im going to upset 50% of the readers with this.....but as a bloke ive never understood why women are addicted to hair dryers.



Understanding is everything


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 8, 2019)

Stanski said:


> Someone should understand power useage before trying to consider what connections are required. From knowing power the energy storage can be ascertained Then any Inverters or Converters can be identified.
> 
> Perhaps someone could create a sticky for the basics - *Was that you volounteering* Minsorella? or Tevskoda?  I would but just packing the last bits before off to ferry Newhaven - Dieppe for a foray into Italy.  See you all in 3 months.



:lol-049: :lol-049: :lol-049:
I've already exhausted my postage stamp knowledge of leccy :rabbit:


To be honest, I don't think highly detailed technical stuff always helps when people are just starting out... they often just need to get a handle on the bigger picture first. Judge your audience eh?

Enjoy Italy!


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 8, 2019)

I have longer hair than most women I know and never use a hairdryer.


----------



## Full Member (Jun 8, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> I have longer hair than most women I know and never use a hairdryer.



I think the need or otherwise of a hairdryer *may* be dependent on length, Neil.
But it is almost certainly dependent on quantity.
Could this account for your lack of need?
Just saying what everyone's thinking.......

Colin


----------



## Caz (Jun 8, 2019)

ricc said:


> im going to upset 50% of the readers with this.....but as a bloke ive never understood why women are addicted to hair dryers.  if you want to full time with limited power  get a shorter hairstyle  so you can dry it with a towel and air dry simples.
> 
> its no different to anything else , we overnight /weekend in a panel van , the tin tent ,   only real difficulty is fridge... why do you need a fridge... after some thought about what and where we eat  only real need is milk for the tea... drink water or herbal teas and you dont need milk so no need for a fridge,



My hair is long but I very rarely use a hairdrier, and certainly never when camping. I find it creates static and gives me the look in Minisorella's post. I just comb it through and leave it. A good reason for having long hair, on the few occasions in my life when I have tried to wear it short I have found it is a real bother and needs time and various expensive chemical products to make it go where it needs to be, so I always give up and grow it again.

The fridge is a necessity. Not for milk as I never use that, but for my bread, butter and cheese supply. And to chill my wine.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 9, 2019)

Full Member said:


> I think the need or otherwise of a hairdryer *may* be dependent on length, Neil.
> But it is almost certainly dependent on quantity.
> Could this account for your lack of need?
> Just saying what everyone's thinking.......
> ...



Now now, don’t beat about the bush, say what you mean lol fancy calling me a bald b*s#@&* 

Never used a hair drier when the gaps were filled in Colin lol well never would be a lie but I doubt it would average a handful every year. I put this women getting so many split ends down to excess heat from dryers and straighteners, along with all those sprays that sting your eyes and make you cough 

Anyway, do you use Mr Sheen? :yeahthat:


----------



## shaunr68 (Jun 9, 2019)

In a nutshell I'd say to the OP that 200w of solar and two leisure batteries should be adequate for most people in the UK from April to September.  See how you get on.  Try to use 12v and gas alternatives to mains appliances and avoid any high wattage mains device especially ones that generate heat (fan heater, kettle, toaster, iron etc).


----------



## QFour (Jun 10, 2019)

What Miranda really needs is a 240v AC battery. That would solve all the problems :wave:

One thing you should remember is the plug in inverters are very low power and the 12v socket is normally 10A rated so 10A x 12v = 120W
If your inverter is greater than that then you may take to much power from the socket and risk melting it. Ideally an inverter should be wired into the vehicle next to the battery bank with suitable cables.

As for all the kitchen equipment. You are talking about a camper van. You either need equipment that works on gas or off 12v supply. So your electric kettle can be a gas version, you can get a toaster that works on gas, use a tablet instead of power hungry laptop computer, use the oven instead of a microwave, hang your head out the window to dry your hair or have it cut short. Inverters consume a great deal of power which is very limited in a camper van especially during the winter months.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 10, 2019)

channa said:


> The post is a wind up surely ? If genuine get yourself joined here go to a meet and members will show you their set ups look at what you have got what you want to achieve and advise acccordingly
> 
> You could find yourself spending  a lot of money and getting it wrong
> 
> ...



Why a wind up? Is it impossible to think someone without a motorhoming background would like to use a motorhome? Were you born a motorhomer? Have i missed the Motorhoming PhD I need to have?

I feel like every motorhome and caravan forum I've been on to ask for advice, I get 'Ask any question! We want to help!' And then when I ask for help and advice because I just don't want to electrocute myself or blow the electrics, I get 'This is a wind up!'. 

It's really made me not want to ask anything else, let alone go to a meet-up where you can all tell me how dumb i am in person. And as for the hairdryer arguments...Jesus, we need to dry our hair so we don't get a cold. We have longer, thicker hair than most men. i have an undercut, so I've done my best but I'm not willing to get a cold just because random blokes on a forum would rather take the piss than actually be helpful and just answer a question.

This is all, already, really overwhelming for me. I just wanted some advice, but it feels impossible to get that anywhere without being made to feel like I'm unwelcome.

It's 2019. It's chaos....be kind.


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 10, 2019)

Don't give up on us Miranda... keep asking those questions. Can't guarantee you won't get some unwelcome, conflicting or confusingly technical answers but most people will do their very best to be helpful. Sometimes there's more than one good way to do a task, so people will disagree and that can be even more confusing. We were all total beginners once and you will get a handle on most things... quicker than you'd ever believe at the moment I'm sure. Up until the last couple of years, I knew zero about the electrickery in my van but once things started to need attention, I began to learn little bits and bobs from the lovely people in this community... not that I'll ever totally understand it! The rest comes naturally with experience and time. I know you've been made to feel bad about this but many men have such an advantage over us in that they've likely tinkered with engines or electrics or at least done DIY most of their lives. We all have our different skills and most people here are happy to share them. One day you'll be answering quesitons too 

Coming along to a meet is a great idea and it helps a lot to look at people's setups when they're trying to explain something. I can almost guarantee that the moment you open the bonnet, you'll have a captive audience of half a dozen blokes with their heads over the engine - they just can't help themselves and we wouldn't want it any other way :raofl:


----------



## Miranda (Jun 10, 2019)

Minisorella said:


> Hi Miranda
> 
> The plug-in inverter that you've mentioned isn't really up to much in my experience - they're usually only about 150 or 300w. You need a more powerful inverter connected to the batteries with some kind of isolation switch to turn it on and off when required because just having the inverter switched on is using battery power. You also need an inverter that's rated considerably higher than the most powerful item you'll be using - ie, if your hairdryer is 2100w you'll likely need a 3000w inverter. There are 2 different types... pure sine wave and moderated sine wave (I think!). The pure sine ones are needed for some equipment that demands a completely stable supply and they're usually a lot more expensive. Using an inverter for lots of 240v equipment will drain the leisure batteries really quickly. I know a lot of people on here have masses of solar power and humongous battery banks, so can run microwaves, toasters, induction hobs, etc, but I'll tell you about my more modest setup to give you a rough idea.
> 
> ...




Thanks Jennie,

I just wanted to thank you for the most eloquent, useful piece of advice that hasn't come with any insults or barbs. Genuinely useful and answered my question without...well...question! Thank you


----------



## Miranda (Jun 10, 2019)

Minisorella said:


> Don't give up on us Miranda... keep asking those questions. Can't guarantee you won't get some unwelcome, conflicting or confusingly technical answers but most people will do their very best to be helpful. Sometimes there's more than one good way to do a task, so people will disagree and that can be even more confusing. We were all total beginners once and you will get a handle on most things... quicker than you'd ever believe at the moment I'm sure. Up until the last couple of years, I knew zero about the electrickery in my van but once things started to need attention, I began to learn little bits and bobs from the lovely people in this community... not that I'll ever totally understand it! The rest comes naturally with experience and time. I know you've been made to feel bad about this but many men have such an advantage over us in that they've likely tinkered with engines or electrics or at least done DIY most of their lives. We all have our different skills and most people here are happy to share them. One day you'll be answering quesitons too
> 
> Coming along to a meet is a great idea and it helps a lot to look at people's setups when they're trying to explain something. I can almost guarantee that the moment you open the bonnet, you'll have a captive audience of half a dozen blokes with their heads over the engine - they just can't help themselves and we wouldn't want it any other way :raofl:



 Thank you...I think I'm just 'having a moment' because I asked a similar question on another caravan forum and it opened a floodgate of answers that were all either unhelpful, confusing, or - again - just insulting. 

It seems like nothing brings out casual sexism than a hairdryer...! 

Of course I'd absolutely love to come to a meet, I've nothing against it. But from all the responses I get from forums like these, it doesn't leave me feeling too confident! I've also only got a limited amount of time to try and get everything ready to hit the road. But I will keep my eye out for anything nearby


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 10, 2019)

Miranda said:


> *It seems like nothing brings out casual sexism than a hairdryer...!
> *



:lol-049: :lol-049:
 At least we've still got a full head of hair eh?  :rabbit:

Besides, as you said, it's just not healthy to hang around with sopping hair, especially in the winter... and mine takes forever to dry naturally.


----------



## alcam (Jun 10, 2019)

Miranda said:


> Why a wind up? Is it impossible to think someone without a motorhoming background would like to use a motorhome? Were you born a motorhomer? Have i missed the Motorhoming PhD I need to have?
> 
> I feel like every motorhome and caravan forum I've been on to ask for advice, I get 'Ask any question! We want to help!' And then when I ask for help and advice because I just don't want to electrocute myself or blow the electrics, I get 'This is a wind up!'.
> 
> ...



A wee bit over the top ?
You don't actually catch a cold by having wet hair .
Bye


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi Miranda

I am a technical numpty, so not going to be of use with advice ... much.  I held back replying as there are so many wiser brains on here.  Pick through the comments ... they are a fun bunch on here and really don't mean to put you off.  Just feisty.  They are also really helpful in an emergency ... I've been on a few forums and this is by far the best.  

We've been full timing for 4 years.  And we still know next to nothing.  But we get by ... we find work arounds or ask. 

Here's my 10 pence worth:

- Forget the microwave.  It uses too much power.  And is heavy and takes up space.  Even if you are on a site, you will be limited as to how much electricity you can draw.  You can get low consumption microwaves, but there are better cooking options.  If your van has one ... take it out and use the space for storage.

- Definitely get LPG refillable gas e.g. Gaslow.  There are discounts on this site for purchase.  Unless on hookup, you will use gas for heating your water, heating and cooking.  It is really cheap.  We find if is cold and heating on evenings, we will have to refill every week, but it still cost efficient.  If on hookup, you should be using their electricity, but an low wattage electric heater is useful.  

- Get decent solar panels and decent leisure batteries .. at least 2.  I can't advise on which ... we've taken advice and gone to lithium, but they are expensive.  

-  We have a pure sine wave inverter ... I use it off grid for the slow cooker, Remoska, whisk, blender, hair dryer on low setting, charging camera batteries and lap top charging.  Each of the devices is a normal household one.  So make sure the inverter is sufficient power.  Kettle on hob.

- Re think how you cook ... if you cook that is.  I use a Pressure cooker on the gas hob for soups and stews.  The Remoska (love it) for roasting, baking etc.  You can also use it for ready meals.  Get a stack steamer for the hob ... you can reheat things in a foil tray too.  

-  We carry a two ring electric hob for a) when on hook up and b) on hookup and want to cook outside.

Above all, expect things to go wrong.  Motorhomes are a lot more fragile than a car.  We're only on our second MH (both bought new), but there is always a list of repair/maintence jobs ...

Seriously, if you can get to a meet - DO.  People will talk to you and astound you with their helpfulness, so long as you get out there.  It really will give you so much confidence. 

Hope this helps
Katherine


----------



## shaunr68 (Jun 10, 2019)

Miranda said:


> Thank you...I think I'm just 'having a moment' because I asked a similar question on another caravan forum and it opened a floodgate of answers that were all either unhelpful, confusing, or - again - just insulting.
> 
> It seems like nothing brings out casual sexism than a hairdryer...!


I don't think anyone was being unkind, just realistic.  You do need to adapt your electrical usage and cooking routines if living in a MH.  It's not sexist to dismiss a hair dryer, (bit ironic to suggest it is really) men have long hair too!  I'm a bloke and I had long hair for 25 years, used to keep it in tip top condition and avoided hair dryers like the plague because I didn't want split ends 

I'm the numpty in the middle!


----------



## wildebus (Jun 10, 2019)

Must admit I was the first person to reply on this thread with, I believe, appropriate and pretty friendly advice, but I wonder why I bothered given the kind of reponse that is now forthcoming?
a Forum Thread is a two-way discussion and if a response doesn't seem to answer the question in the way that is wanted doesn't mean it is automatically sexist, unhelpful, sarcastic or whatever other accusations have been made.

so from me it will be over and out on this one.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 10, 2019)

wildebus said:


> Must admit I was the first person to reply on this thread with, I believe, appropriate and pretty friendly advice, but I wonder why I bothered given the kind of reponse that is now forthcoming?
> a Forum Thread is a two-way discussion and if a response doesn't seem to answer the question in the way that is wanted doesn't mean it is automatically sexist, unhelpful, sarcastic or whatever other accusations have been made.
> 
> so from me it will be over and out on this one.



It wasn't your advice I was referring to. But being accused of being a wind up and somehow 'not genuine' just because I was asking for  - what I thought was - just some clear, simple advice upset me. Now I don't know what I can or can't ask about without that kind of reaction...which is a shame because I have a lot of questions! 

On one hand, there seem to be some lovely people who are really willing to help a newbie, but the amount of judgement and barbed comments that also came up have been genuinely quite upsetting considering the first piece of advice i ever got was 'go on the forums and ask for advice'. 

Oh, and if you don't think comments like 'but as a bloke I've never understood why women are addicted to hair dryers.' when I never mentioned one isn't sexist then..c'est la vie.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 10, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> Hi Miranda
> 
> I am a technical numpty, so not going to be of use with advice ... much.  I held back replying as there are so many wiser brains on here.  Pick through the comments ... they are a fun bunch on here and really don't mean to put you off.  Just feisty.  They are also really helpful in an emergency ... I've been on a few forums and this is by far the best.
> 
> ...



Thank Katherine,

Simple, numpty-friendly advice was all I was looking for! 

The only reason I mentioned the microwave was because I don't have an oven, just hobs and grill - but the remoska sounds great as I just wanted something to cook things that I couldn't do on a hob  My 'general kitchen stuff' was mainly just my slow cooker...because slow cookers are ace. 

I'm booked in for a gaslow refit, think I'll need it for heating if nothing else if the weather keeps going like this.

Like I said, I've got nothing against getting to a meet..I'd love to. It just depends on how many more people want to join in having a go at me because I wasn't born holding a Haynes manual on motorhomes


----------



## maingate (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi Miranda, sorry that you are feeling bullied or not taken seriously.

Let's get back to basics:

OK ... you would want to use a hairdryer and therefore an inverter is a must have. Nothing wrong with that, it is certainly more practical when you consider that some members on here (male of course) cannot live without their Espresso coffee maker, Microwave Oven and other fripperies.

In order to run a big enough inverter for your needs you have to work backwards from the inverter. You need to have sufficient Leisure battery storage for your needs as an inverter depletes them quickly. You need suitable wiring from those batteries that will take a lot of Amps to your supply point (the inverter). That then means you need a way to recharge your Leisure batteries, so you will need Solar power or a Generator. Solar is a better option (in my personal opinion). If you regularly hammer your batteries with an inverter, it will shorten the life of your Leisure batteries. You cannot get a quart from a pint pot.

I believe that my Wifes hairdryer is around 1200 watts, which means you would need a 2000 watt inverter. My Wife does NOT use a 240 volt hairdryer, she uses the 12 volt fan we carry for hot weather. She moans about it sometimes but my hearing is not what it used to be. 

There are some good companies that will fit equipment for you and do a good job. Generally speaking, Motorhome Dealers are crap, so avoid them unless they are recommended by people you trust. You are looking for information, so here are a couple of websites where you will learn a lot.

RoadPro.co.uk - RoadPro

Growler, security, thatcham motorhome alarm systems, strikeback

Someone may be able to recommend someone close to you for the work you will need. Best of luck.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 11, 2019)

Minisorella said:


> :lol-049: :lol-049:
> At least we've still got a full head of hair eh?  :rabbit:
> 
> Besides, as you said, it's just not healthy to hang around with sopping hair, especially in the winter... and mine takes forever to dry naturally.



Oi you! I have a full few strands of flowing locks, just some big gaps in between.

You do need a sense of humour on here Miranda, most things that are a bit off point are said for a laugh. It’s not easy to offer suggestions when you don’t know what someone has already and what they are actually capable of. Add to that most have their own way of doing things and it gets more complicated. 

The advice to look for 12v alternatives is best if they are available although I don’t believe there is a 12v hair dryer gig for purpose. You need to look at the specifications/labels and say what is there so people can advise what size investor would do.


----------



## ricc (Jun 11, 2019)

please bear in mind that replies arnt only written for you , other people with the same questions will be reading them either now or in the future.   some of us call a spade a spade with good intentions, maybe not always with as much tact as the recipient would like, and chuck in ideas that maybe arnt practical for the origional poster but could be for someone else in a similar but slightly different situation..  its all written with good intentions.


re slow cookers, have you come across the hay box idea,   basically you heat the cooking pot and contents on the hob to boiling point , then put the whole pot in a well insulated box and leave for a couple of hours.   ive not tried it but google "hay box cooking " and youll find info on it.   for someone whose only need for leccy was their slow cooker it could be a goer.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 13, 2019)

I wanted to pm you with my mobile number ... can’t cos you’re not a full member. Seriously it is worth joining. 
Lots of folk on here have a good handle on techy stuff. I just know what we have and how we make it work for us.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 13, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> I don't think anyone was being unkind, just realistic.  You do need to adapt your electrical usage and cooking routines if living in a MH.  It's not sexist to dismiss a hair dryer, (bit ironic to suggest it is really) men have long hair too!  I'm a bloke and I had long hair for 25 years, used to keep it in tip top condition and avoided hair dryers like the plague because I didn't want split ends
> 
> I'm the numpty in the middle!
> 
> View attachment 71469



Feck you look like Rory Gallagher.:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 13, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Oi you! I have a full few strands of flowing locks, just some big gaps in between.
> 
> You do need a sense of humour on here Miranda, most things that are a bit off point are said for a laugh. It’s not easy to offer suggestions when you don’t know what someone has already and what they are actually capable of. Add to that most have their own way of doing things and it gets more complicated.
> 
> The advice to look for 12v alternatives is best if they are available although I don’t believe there is a 12v hair dryer gig for purpose. You need to look at the specifications/labels and say what is there so people can advise what size investor would do.



No.must be my meds then.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 13, 2019)

The reviews for the Amazon are less than steller (and most seem to be using the "hair" dryer to dry telescope lens  )


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 14, 2019)

wildebus said:


> The reviews for the Amazon are less than steller (and most seem to be using the "hair" dryer to dry telescope lens  )



There were no hair driers 100 years back,how did folks do then,no one ex the kids use one in our home never mind a van.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 14, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> No.must be my meds then.



Sorry Trev my predictive text/auto correct did it again. My post should have said none fit for purpose, not gig lol.

I know you can get them but not up to much. 12v straighteners on the other hand, Caz has a brilliant set but no idea where we got them or who made them.


----------



## runnach (Jun 15, 2019)

Miranda said:


> Why a wind up? Is it impossible to think someone without a motorhoming background would like to use a motorhome? Were you born a motorhomer? Have i missed the Motorhoming PhD I need to have?
> 
> I feel like every motorhome and caravan forum I've been on to ask for advice, I get 'Ask any question! We want to help!' And then when I ask for help and advice because I just don't want to electrocute myself or blow the electrics, I get 'This is a wind up!'.
> 
> ...



Apologies if you were upset, I did use a question mark and give good advice thereafter, The reason I questioned is it is not uncommon for free members to join and take the rise out of the membership, especially those with few posts .Bar the first remark you did get a useful answer eg membership and meets is a great way of discussing your needs and given the options

Quite frankly you seem to have rattled one or two cages with your briskness and so to that end . I will cease to reply to anymore of your threads, In fact if people comments upset that much there is an ignore button feel free to use it 

Channa


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 15, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Sorry Trev my predictive text/auto correct did it again. My post should have said none fit for purpose, not gig lol.
> 
> I know you can get them but not up to much. 12v straighteners on the other hand, Caz has a brilliant set but no idea where we got them or who made them.



Sneak into public loos and put you head under them new hand driers,also good if you pull the front of your trousers open under them to warm some bits in winter.


----------



## billi (Jun 18, 2019)

i just need to power a laptop[19v/2.4a]and a cheap fone.
is it best i get a solar panel[but which wattage] 
and advice how to get power from battery to 12v charger.
cheers for any help.
billi


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 18, 2019)

billi said:


> i just need to power a laptop[19v/2.4a]and a cheap fone.
> is it best i get a solar panel[but which wattage]
> and advice how to get power from battery to 12v charger.
> cheers for any help.
> billi



A small 100w panel will do then,you will require one of these first of all,then a usb lead for ph and a voltage up buck for laptop.
A solar regulater like this should be the best one.


----------



## oppy (Jun 18, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> I have longer hair than most women I know and never use a hairdryer.



And it keeps the flies off your bum  :lol-053:


----------

